# Humminbird ICE-55 Flasher Gain Knob Repair



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hoping I can help someone...

Only problem I've had with my ICE-55 sonar was a busted off gain knob. It had bent a little (must have smashed it on something) and I stupidly tried to bend it back. It broke instantly. Temporarily fixed it by drilling a small hole in what was left of the knob and epoxied in a broken off piece of the drill bit I used to make the hole. That worked and held for 2 years.

Finally I decided to see if HB would send me a part. I told them I wasnt interested in paying their refurbishment cost, but wanted to try to fix it myself. The guy said okay he would sell me the part but they were not responsible if I messed it up. Totally understandable.

Took the unit apart and found the gain encoder was easily removed. I did have to melt and remove solder from the old encoder to a small circuit board. That was the hard part. I soldered the board back on to the new encoder and put everything back together. Turned it on and was back to like new.

Didn't take any pics after it was back together.


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

nice job


----------



## murdermittenkid (Dec 27, 2009)

Good job keep the right to repair alive


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

murdermittenkid said:


> Good job keep the right to repair alive


When it broke, Google said lots of people had that problem so, figured someone like me will find this post and fix it for $10 instead of the crazy amount they wanted, like $180 or whatever.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Best way to fix it is buy a vex


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sparky23 said:


> Best way to fix it is buy a vex


Considered it but couldnt justify the premium to jump from the bird to vex. And I liked the display a lot more. Luckily the knob broke at home and I had repaired it before next trip.

I did buy a new unit (helix 5) and the ice 55 is a backup now.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Nice job...
That would be a downgrade anyway lol
The Helix 5 is sweet with the HW Chirp XDCR.


----------



## Ronald Keur (Dec 27, 2020)

sureshot, how did you get them to send you the part? I have the exact same issue and for what they want to "refurb it" I could damn near buy a new one. I've been on the phone with them several times now. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

You could do repairs for [email protected] $50/pop & do OK...


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ronald Keur said:


> sureshot, how did you get them to send you the part? I have the exact same issue and for what they want to "refurb it" I could damn near buy a new one. I've been on the phone with them several times now. Any advice would be appreciated.


I told the guy for the price they were going to charge I'd take the chance of screwing it up myself. He sounded like a southern gentleman and told me okay, but if it doesn't work, its on you. They weren't assuming any responsibility (of course).

It was as simple as that. Maybe I just got the right guy.


----------



## Ronald Keur (Dec 27, 2020)

Yeah I think maybe you just got the right guy. I've made at least 5 calls and several emails have been sent with no success. They won't tell me anything except send it in for service. Do you know by chance if you got someone from the parts/service department. I've only been on with the generic customer service folks. 

Anyway, if I don't have any luck with them do you have any suggestions for a generic rotary encoder that may possibly work?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ronald Keur said:


> Yeah I think maybe you just got the right guy. I've made at least 5 calls and several emails have been sent with no success. They won't tell me anything except send it in for service. Do you know by chance if you got someone from the parts/service department. I've only been on with the generic customer service folks.
> 
> Anyway, if I don't have any luck with them do you have any suggestions for a generic rotary encoder that may possibly work?


I wish I could recall which department... I'm not sure. But I think that's a good route, to try to get to someone who could do it for you.

Actually I'm going to look in the basement to see if I still have the invoice/envelope. I think I may have kept it. Probably would have a part number.

I looked for an encoder from online stores. I was never confident in what I was buying so didn't go that route.

Best person I can think of to identify an "aftermarket" replacement would be @pescadero.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

@Ronald Keur

Invoice from Johnson Outdoors
678 Humminbird lane, Eufaula, AL (you may be able to find a phone #, but there is not one on the invoice). Info blocked out in case it could be tracked back to the guy who helped me. Not sure he was supposed to do that, but I was happy.

I think 2 of the pins broke off when I was removing the old. I think there were 3 in the blue part and 2 in the white.


----------



## Ronald Keur (Dec 27, 2020)

This is awesome! Thank you so much. I think I found it on the tocos website. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Tocos makes a lot of custom assembly stuff - so that part number is probably not theirs, and you might have to buy a minimum order.

Looks like a TP7 or TP9

http://www.tocos-j.co.jp/jp//catalog/data/tp7-tp9selection.pdf


----------



## Ronald Keur (Dec 27, 2020)

pescadero said:


> Tocos makes a lot of custom assembly stuff - so that part number is probably not theirs, and you might have to buy a minimum order.
> 
> Looks like a TP7 or TP9
> 
> http://www.tocos-j.co.jp/jp//catalog/data/tp7-tp9selection.pdf


Yes I am going to call today to see if they'll sell just one of them. Fingers crossed.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

That's a HB part number.
GL, and like SS said tell them it's on YOU, it's going to up your chance...


----------

